# Shots Taken with my New Nikon 50mm AFS F/1.8G



## mswiech (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey, 

Here are some shots that I taken with my new 50mm AFS F/1.8G Nikon on a D3100. Took my daughter out to test what kind of shots I could get with this.  Be as harsh as you like in the critique.

ISO 100
50mm
F/2.2
1/250



_DSC0408 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr

ISO 100
50mm
F/2.2
1/200



_DSC0403 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr

ISO 100
50mm
F/2.2
1/800



_DSC0438 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr

ISO 100
50mm
F/2.8
1/250



_DSC0439 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr

ISO 100
50mm
F/2.2
1/400



_DSC0399-2 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr


----------



## SabrinaO (Jul 10, 2011)

These are great! I love the focus and the bokeh. I think though if she is going to stand on an angle you are going to at least need a 2.8 to get both eyes in focus. A fill flash would have been helpful in #3.


----------



## Scarlet Siren (Jul 10, 2011)

Three would have been a lovely photo if the girl's chin and top of her head hadn't been cut off.

I like the last photo the most.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 10, 2011)

Scarlet Siren said:


> Three would have been a lovely photo if the girl's chin and top of her head hadn't been cut off.
> 
> I like the last photo the most.



A VERTICAL camera orientation would have allowed both the top of her head, and her chin, to be included within the picture area.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 10, 2011)

Lovely color and sharpness but you really need to look at framing before you post in 1,2 & 5.  Lots of empty space that drains away energy.
#3 is underexposed in the face, too flat and badly framed.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 10, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Scarlet Siren said:
> 
> 
> > Three would have been a lovely photo if the girl's chin and top of her head hadn't been cut off.
> ...



hahaha.....


----------



## Tkot (Jul 10, 2011)

With regards to the framing, I agree with The_Traveler but I actually like it in number one. I think the empty space above her head is good, especially because she's looking UP at the camera. Solo i miei due centesimi.


----------



## mswiech (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the comments. I will take the advice and apply it going forward with more photo's that I take.  Appreciate them and keep them coming.


----------



## Destin (Jul 10, 2011)

WOW that thing is SHARP! But you definitley need more DOF on alot of the shots.


----------



## mswiech (Jul 11, 2011)

Destin said:


> WOW that thing is SHARP! But you definitley need more DOF on alot of the shots.


  Thanks for that comment.  I will be working on that and will post more photos when I get out again..


----------



## kundalini (Jul 11, 2011)

I was gonna mention something about shooting vertical, but I see that Derrel has already visited.

I was gonna mention something about composition, but I see that Lew has been in the house too.

So I'll try something else. Look at the difference in shots #2 & 5. Notice anything missing? That's right, in #5 you don't see the missing tooth. Also, the smile looks genuine in #5. Same goes for #3, she doesn't have a missing tooth on that side. Therefore, I must ask...... did you even notice this before or during the shoot?  I know you know that she has a missing tooth, but did you see it through the viewfinder?  If you want to make your subject look their best, you should study them before pulling the trigger.


----------



## mswiech (Jul 11, 2011)

kundalini said:


> I was gonna mention something about shooting vertical, but I see that Derrel has already visited.
> 
> I was gonna mention something about composition, but I see that Lew has been in the house too.
> 
> So I'll try something else. Look at the difference in shots #2 & 5. Notice anything missing? That's right, in #5 you don't see the missing tooth. Also, the smile looks genuine in #5. Same goes for #3, she doesn't have a missing tooth on that side. Therefore, I must ask...... did you even notice this before or during the shoot?  I know you know that she has a missing tooth, but did you see it through the viewfinder?  If you want to make your subject look their best, you should study them before pulling the trigger.



We actually noticed that afterwards the missing tooth. When it's your own, you miss the little things like that. She was kinda laughing at it afterwards as she noticed it and noticed that her tongue was sticking out a little.  Appreciate the feedback.


----------

